# Exterior Photos!



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Guys, Long time no talk. Been busy the past year and a half getting married travelling and trying to get the business back on track amidst the chaos.

Everything is running smooth now, and I thought it would be a great time to jump back on the boards. I am going to post 3 seperate threads with catergories of photos!

Look forward to chatting again!


































Another deck we did recently before and after.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Whats the floor product? Looks nice!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice. Gotta love making things look purdy


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great job


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice looking work wje.:thumbup:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## dpeters (Jul 18, 2012)

It sure is rewarding to to look back at a job and be pleased with the finished product. Looks like great work.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice looking job...please share the products you are using.

Thanks!


----------

